# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > مطبخ النواعم >  هل غلي الماء في الميكروويف خطير؟؟

## العقيق الاحمر

* 

هل هناك من خطورة تنتج عن غلي الماء في الميكروويف؟!*


 
 الجواب السريع نعم ، حيث قد تتسبب هذه العملية بانفجار الماء في وجه من يستخدمه وذلك بسبب عملية الغلي السريع جداً والتي لا تمكن جزيئات الماء من مواكبة سرعة ارتفاع الحرارة مما يجعل الماء تواصل ارتفاع الحرارة حتى بعد انطفاء الميكروويف.

لكن هناك طريقة ذكية يتم النصح بها في حال كنت مضطراً جداً لاستخدام الميكروويف لغلي الماء ، هذه الطريقة تقوم على وضع عود من الخشب في كوب قابل لتحمل حرارة الميكروويف ثم يتم الغلي لمدة دقيقتين فقط ثم يتم إخراج الماء ووضعه بعيداً عن إي إضافة لمدة دقيقتين إلى ثلاث دقائق. ( شاهد الفيديو في الأسفل لمدى خطورة الأمر لو أخرجت الماء بسرعة)




*دمتم بخير*

----------


## دموع الغصون

للأسف كتير مابعرفو هالمعلومة أكيد متل ما كل جهاز اله فوائد اله اضرار وسلبيات وهي سلبيه من سلبيات الميكروويف 
العقيق الاحمر 
مشكورة على التنبيه والتوعيه 
بتمنى نتجنب هيك خطأ كبير بالإضافة لهذا الخطر ..  الاشعة الصادرة عن الميكروويف تضر على جسم الإنسان 
راق لي المرور من هنا

----------


## Sc®ipt

مشكورة العقيق الأحمر على هاي المعلومة الحلوة انا صدقا ما كنت بعرفها و كنت بغلي المي احيانا بالمايكرويف
بس للمعرفة الأشعة الصادرة من المايكرويف لا تصل الى الإنسان لأن باب المايكرويف مزود بزجاج عازل لهذه الإشعاعات

----------


## دموع الغصون

مثل ما ذكرتلنا العقيق الاحمر - مشكورة - في الموضوع عن خطر غلي الماء في الميكرويف فهناك العديد من الأخطار و المضار الناتجه عن استخدامه في ردي الأول ذكرت خطر واحد قد يجهله العديد منا وهو خطر الاشعة الصادرة عن الميكرويف 
فكان رد سكربت - مشكور - نفى المعلومة الي انا حكيتها فجبت هالدراسات العلمية لتثبت مدى صحة المعلومة لحتى يستفيد الجميع 
في حين تمت دراسة تأثير الميكروويف في القلب من خلال ابحاث أجريت على حيوانات تم  تعريضها الى اشعة الميكروويف حيث ادى ذلك الى زيادة أو تباطؤ وعدم انتظام في ضربات  القلب، فاقة دموية، نوبة قلبية، تغير في ضغط الدم وتخطيط القلب. وقد تبين ان  الانبعاث الحراري من الميكروويف كان السبب المباشر والمؤثر في الجسم، حيث انه اذا  استطاع الشخص الحد من فترة تعرضه للحرارة من الممكن تفادي الآثار السلبية. كذلك  ينصح مرضى القلب ممن عندهم اختلال في نبضات القلب وممن يحملون جهاز تنظيم نبضات  القلب. Cardiac Pace makerعدم الاقتراب من الميكروويف، حيث ان ذلك قد يؤثر سلبا في  الجهاز ومن الممكن ان يؤدي الى عطل مؤقت في الجهاز كباقي الاجهزة التي تبعث موجات  مثل الاجهزة اللاسلكية والراديو.
وأضاف انه ومن اجل حل هذه المشكلة، تم حاليا  اختراع اجهزة منظمة لضربات القلب عازلة. حيث لها أهمية في علاج تباطؤ القلب مع وجود  بطء شديد اضافة الى تأخر او عدم وصول النبضات الكهربائية الى القلب وفشل او قصور في  عضلة القلب.
اثبت الباحثان بلانك وهيرتل بأن الميكروويف يغير تركيبة الطعام، ووجدا ايضا ان  تناول طعام مطهو بالميكروويف يخفض مستويات الهيموجلوبين في الجسم وهذا التغير المهم  تتسبب به حزم الاشعة الصادرة عن الميكروويف وهذا التغيير معلوم لدى العالم والطهو  بالطريقة العادية ايضا يصدر بعض الحزم الاشعاعية

حذر الدكتور محيي الدين سعيد استاذ هندسة القوى الكهربائية في جامعة حلوان المصرية  من استعمال الفرن السريع “الميكروويف” بصورة متكررة حتى لا يتعرض مستخدمه لاخطاره  الشديدة حيث انه يؤثر في النظام الكهربائي في الجسم الذي يعمل عن طريق المخ فيحدث  خللا فيه. وأضاف ان تفاعل الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة عن الميكروويف من  الاشارات الكهربائية التي تأتي من المخ والتي تصل الى “10 فولت” تحدث خللا لان  النظام الكهربائي داخل جسم الانسان يعمل بنظام محدد ويجب عدم تعرضه لاي تأثيرات  خارجية من مصدر موجات كهرومغناطيسية مثل الميكروويف والهاتف الجوال.
وأشار الى  ان هناك تأثيرين من الميكروييف احدهما يتأثر به الطعام داخل الفرن وهو تأثير محدود  اما التأثير الاكثر خطورة فهو* الذي يصيب الشخص الواقف بالقرب من الجهاز في المطبخ  ليتابع نضجه* خاصة الاطفال الذين تستهويهم مشاهدة الطعام وهو ينضج في دقائق لذلك  ينصح بعدم وضع الجهاز داخل المطبخ او بالقرب من الاشخاص.
وقال: ان الاضرار  والآثار المتراكمة للاشعاعات تجعل المخ يقوم بتنظيم حركته بسرعة وان تكرار ذلك يعرض  جهاز التحكم في المخ للضعف حيث انه جهاز حساس ويعمل بدقة متناهية.

الكشف  عن التسرب الإشعاعي .. يفضل الإبتعاد عن فرن المايكروويف مسافة متر و نصف على الأقل اثناء  تشغيل هو لكشف ما إذا كان هناك تسرب إشعاعي فببساطة قم بتمرير يدك على أطراف  الباب و إذا لاحظت حرارة في أصابعك فاعلم أن هناك تسريب للإشعاع لأن اليد  تكتسب الحرارة 
مثلها مثل باقي الأطعمة
بتمنى هالمعلومات تفيد الجميع واكيد وصلنا لمرحلة صعب جدا نستغني عن استخدام الميكرويف لكن نحاول نحد من مخاطره واضراره

----------


## (dodo)

يسلموو عقيق عالمعلومة وانا كمان ما كنت بعرف هيك 
ومنكم نستفييد  :SnipeR (22):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً العقيق الأحمر ودموع الغصون على المعلومات المفيدة جداً ..*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> مشكورة العقيق الأحمر على هاي المعلومة الحلوة انا صدقا ما كنت بعرفها و كنت بغلي المي احيانا بالمايكرويف
> بس للمعرفة الأشعة الصادرة من المايكرويف لا تصل الى الإنسان لأن باب المايكرويف مزود بزجاج عازل لهذه الإشعاعات


 
منور سكريبت الموضوع..وكتير بنبسط لما اعرف انه في ناس عم تستفيد من المعلومات

أسعدني تواجدك يا عزيزي  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> للأسف كتير مابعرفو هالمعلومة أكيد متل ما كل جهاز اله فوائد اله اضرار وسلبيات وهي سلبيه من سلبيات الميكروويف 
> العقيق الاحمر 
> مشكورة على التنبيه والتوعيه 
> بتمنى نتجنب هيك خطأ كبير بالإضافة لهذا الخطر ..  الاشعة الصادرة عن الميكروويف تضر على جسم الإنسان 
> راق لي المرور من هنا


شكرا لمرورك دموع الغصون ..

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يسلموو عقيق عالمعلومة وانا كمان ما كنت بعرف هيك 
> ومنكم نستفييد




منوروة دودو .. ولووووووو كلنا بنستفيد من بعض  :Smile: 

أسعدني تواجدك يا عسولة  :SnipeR (52):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> *شكراً العقيق الأحمر ودموع الغصون على المعلومات المفيدة جداً ..*


أخي هدوء شكرا لتواجدك هنا..

سعيدة انا بمرورك  :Smile:

----------


## الأقصى عقيدة

مشكورة على المعلومة

----------

